#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Καθαριστήριο ρούχων

## ΠΑΝΟΣ ΛΑΛΙΩΤΗΣ

Καλημέρα,
θα ήθελα παρακαλώ να μου γνωστοποιήσετε λίστα με τα απαραίτητα (δικαιολογητικά, άδειες) για να μπορέσει κάποιος να ανοίξει κατάστημα καθαρισμού & πλυσίματος ρούχων (καθαριστήριο).
Παράλληλα σε ποιες υπηρεσίες πρέπει να απευθυνθεί. 

Ευχαριστώ,
Πάνος Λαλιώτης 
Πολιτικός Μηχανικός

----------


## Xάρης

Συνάδελφε, μήπως βρήκες τη λίστα να μας ενημερώσεις και εμάς;
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

